# Does Obama Care call for an Implanted Chip



## Lowjack (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.kenthovindblog.com/?p=949&fb_source=message

Don't know how much of this is true ??


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate to say it doesn't surprise me.
Not just because I don't care for the workings of this current Pres./Administration,
but because of the times we are living in



If this really becomes law... and if I'm still here, they'll have to chip me over my ded body!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2012)

I need to see that directly from the law!
There's too many things floating around about the law that aren't true for me to believe it yet.

I got to research.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2012)

NOT TRUE.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/medical/microchip.asp


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Another futurist sign come to past.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Another futurist sign come to past.



Did you read my comment?

It is not true.  There will be no microchips.
But they might crop our ears like they do livestock.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Did you read my comment?
> 
> It is not true.  There will be no microchips.
> But they might crop our ears like they do livestock.



Yes,  know it's not true, I also know The book of Revelations was written for first century Christians.
I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm kind of sick of people looking for signs of something they cannot predict.They make a mockery of Gods word by always being wrong!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Yes,  know it's not true, I also know The book of Revelations was written for first century Christians.
> I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm kind of sick of people looking for signs of something they cannot predict.They make a mockery of Gods word by always being wrong!



Gotcha.  
By the way, Obama is the antichrist.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Gotcha.
> By the way, Obama is the antichrist.




So was....

 R o n a l d------W i  l  s o n---------R e a g a n

             1 2 3 4 5 6 -----1 2 3 4 5 6 -------- 1  2 3 4 5 6


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I hate to say it doesn't surprise me.
> Not just because I don't care for the workings of this current Pres./Administration,
> but because of the times we are living in
> 
> ...



If it got patriotic or was tortured to get chipped, you still would not do it?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 3, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> If it got patriotic or was tortured to get chipped, you still would not do it?


 
LOL   yep, even if it came in red, white 'n blue!

Torture?  I hope my Lord would give me grace to endure it,
and not go out with shame on His name!


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 4, 2012)

Ronnie don't forget snoop is ran by a Pro Obama pro liberal couple from their living room computer , so right now I'm waiting for more official verification from a Government source.
Snoop is not reliable either.


----------



## thedeacon (Jul 7, 2012)

I got a ring in my nose already, don't need a chip.

The chip in Obama Care is a bunch of horse biscuits.


----------

